# Caught the Biggest Grey I have seen ina while and some real nice Specks



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.eastcoastkayakfishing.com/myblog-admin/myblog-admin/today-was-speck-tackler.html

Hope ya enjoy..

JAM


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

nice to hear bout them greys.....yehaw


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Glad you had a successful outing, but I'm not sure why you refer to the one fish limit as a joke when you are once again finding those fish. Maybe it's just coincidence though. Nice catch.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> Glad you had a successful outing, but I'm not sure why you refer to the one fish limit as a joke when you are once again finding those fish. Maybe it's just coincidence though. Nice catch.


Maybe because one 12" fish is a joke. Just call it a closed season and be done with it.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Great work on the trout JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Have been catching 12 to 15 inch Grey Trout all this summer and all last summer...*



uncdub13 said:


> Glad you had a successful outing, but I'm not sure why you refer to the one fish limit as a joke when you are once again finding those fish. Maybe it's just coincidence though. Nice catch.


Finding big ones to 5.5 pounds, I have caiught legal sized fish all summer long. Matter of fact I have caught 80 Limits of Grey Trout I one day, Caught a client 30 or so in one day.. They are plentiful, but a Bio with a pocket protector, 100 miles inland calls the shots, thats what the Joke is... If they could they would shut everything down, Remember OVERFISHING, does not mean OVERFISHING...So says our resident DMF poster... 

Thanks guys...

I am more of a believer in Cycles, I'll go out on a limb here and state we will see stripers from the beach in good numbers within the next 3 years.. A ten year cycle... We will see... 

JAM


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess you got to live a bit more Northward to appreciate the 1 fish Limit on Weakies .. The Tiderunners are GONE , there are no "cycles" . The discussion of "cycles" for Weakfish was nothing more than a smokescreen so the Comms could keep raping our waters . 
Be glad you have Specks to take up the "slack" .
Glad you had a nice day and thanks for the report !


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice Gray !! I can remember catching the 8-10 lbers. all night on the OI causeway but that was 30 yrs. ago, cycles ?? maybe .....

I did catch a few from the yak up on the ES of Va. on Saturday but they were in the 9-10" range and went back to grow up.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I remember catching 8-10 lbdrs also at th CBBT and some times the big blues chopping them in half.Was back about the middle 70's. 30 yrs ago too! So many fish and time's sliding away!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Used to catch them at Lesner on the inside by the "New" Public boat ramp*

in the 90's on cut bait and a mini heaver, too around 34 35 inches long.. Nice Fish.. Everyone like to blame comm fishing.. I Blame Mis-Management.. DogSharks and Comerants eat more fish then comm fishing does.. More of a Nature Cycle Guy, then a more for me less for you Guy.. 

JAM


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The last Gray I caught over 5 lbs. was at the Lesner but that was in the early 2000's. The year before that they were in Rudee.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice John. Im really glad the fishermans post is covering up there too. I used to have to beg them to put pictures in there from the North of us when they only covered up to Morehead.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Jam!
And nice to meet you this week.
Stay safe down there.
Tom


----------

